# Tmac signs contract extension



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Houston_Rockets_Sign_Tracy_McG-121476-34.html



And to think some ever doubted you...


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Great news for the Rockets. They have the best 1-2 punch for the years to come now. Add a couple of good role players and go get your NBA titles


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

indication of legend

The 6-8, 210-pound guard became the third-youngest player in NBA history to claim multiple scoring titles, trailing only Wilt Chamberlain and Bob McAdoo. The 25-year-old McGrady stands as one of nine players in NBA history to win consecutive scoring crowns.


----------



## I<3BBall (Oct 26, 2004)

Awesome. T-Mac gets a lot of unneeded hate for his attitude. This might change a few peoples perception of him jumping ship right away if things didnt go the way he wanted.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Can anyone tell us whether or not he still has a player option to become a free agent next summer?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Can anyone tell us whether or not he still has a player option to become a free agent next summer?


Nope, options can only occur when one season remains on the contract.

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#48


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am assuming it's a max extension? 6yrs/100M$+? I would probably not invest that much money in TMac and his bad back.

It's a risky move.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I am assuming it's a max extension? 6yrs/100M$+? I would probably not invest that much money in TMac and his bad back.
> 
> It's a risky move.


I think it is 7 yrs $139M, same as Kobe.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I am assuming it's a max extension? 6yrs/100M$+? I would probably not invest that much money in TMac and his bad back.
> 
> It's a risky move.


Edited: Don't bait other users please.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone get the terms of his extention? I couldn't find it in the article.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

3 years, 63 million.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Whoa, I never expected this from T-Mac. Great news for the Rockets though, I always like that team.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

thats very good for the rockets


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Knew this was coming since he was traded here. Nothing new to me. Houston is gearing up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Whoa, I never expected this from T-Mac. Great news for the Rockets though, I always like that team.


Never expected it? I doubt Houston would have traded 3 key players for him if there wasn't a verbal agreement to re-sign. It was never in question as far as I was concerned.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks RP.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

why 3 years? (05-06, 06-07, 07-08)

Amareca has 0.5 point.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Never expected it? I doubt Houston would have traded 3 key players for him if there wasn't a verbal agreement to re-sign. It was never in question as far as I was concerned.


Well, if I were T-Mac I would've seen how much I liked the organization and how much the team would win. Of course, by signing that contract, we see T-Mac's criticized "honor". 

I'm happy for him, so all the T-Mac hataz, please shut up about him jumping ship.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> why 3 years? (05-06, 06-07, 07-08)
> 
> Amareca has 0.5 point.


It's a contract extension, so I presume it will kick in after his current contract ends in 06-07. In that case the 3 years would be 07-08, 08-09, 09-10.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

actually...its a 4 year extension. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1914245

"McGrady, who has three years and $47.1 million left on his current deal, has been extended for an additional four years that are worth $85.7 million, ESPN Insider Chad Ford reports. McGrady will make $14.4 million this season; his salary in the last year of his contract, the 2010-11 season, is $24.1 million."


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Never expected it? I doubt Houston would have traded 3 key players for him if there wasn't a verbal agreement to re-sign. It was never in question as far as I was concerned.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

That's good news for the rockets but only if T-Macs body won't end up beeing a wrack. Hope it doesn't, so it's really a lot salary over a vrey long time for someone with such a bad back... :sigh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol, what a loser after David Stern siad that owners complained about player being overpaid and long.

lol, another sigh of being a loser here.


----------

